
Shotspotter Found Phantom 'Gunshot' to Justify Officer's Deadly Force - bbatsell
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20181204/08442041156/man-shot-cops-claims-shotspotter-found-phantom-gunshot-to-justify-officers-deadly-force.shtml
======
masonic
Badly written (lacks basic proofreading!) and has elements of utter bullshit,
like this:

"A Ruger revolver was said to have been recovered at the site an hour or so
later... The Ruger had an empty magazine and it was not in the lockback
position, indicating it had not been recently fired."

Whether or not the slide is back says _nothing_ about how recently a gun was
fired.

But the more basic problem with this account is that revolvers don't _have_
magazines. Or slides. And they don't eject shell casings automatically.

The ShotSpotter bullshit doesn't surprise me at all. They make their money on
politics, not science. I don't know of a single case where ShotSpotter data
made the case for a conviction anywhere.

